# Almost there...



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I talked to the VT State Police recruiting Lt. and Sgt. today and both told me I will be getting hired for summer academy class which begins July 11. Its not 100% official yet, but both said that I am high on the list and they are just waiting for the OK from the Colonel to hire which will be by next week at the latest. Almost there... almost hard to beleive. Best news of my life! I'll post here once I get the official letter.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Two words of advise: LOW PROFILE


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Irishpride";p="67010 said:


> Two words of advise: LOW PROFILE


Just going to work and PT. That's all i'm doing. Running every day and pushup/situp sessions galore.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

EMcNeice,

I'm sure you've made it in. Congrats!! Make the best of the Green Mountain State and good luck with your new career.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Best Of Luck and keep us advised.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

If being a Super Trooper for the VT State Police does not work out you can transfer to the Spurberry PD.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well its officially official now. Orientation is Saturday the 2nd and the academy begins the 11th. I will try and chime in here on the weekends when I can to keep everyone updated and for morale support.  

Be safe!


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats!!! Be safe up there, it's dangerous with all those Afganistanimation drug dealers! :lol:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Congrats EM! Good luck in the academy.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Great News !!! Great Pics from LA also.
Best of luck in the Green Mts.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

No shennanegans while you're there either.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Congrats Bro! 8)


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

have fun at pre-basic :evil: 
you'll be fine.. just remember LoW ProFilE

VT is a great state to be for law enforcement.. statewide team effort


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

white85";p="68132 said:


> have fun at pre-basic :evil:
> you'll be fine.. just remember LoW ProFilE
> 
> VT is a great state to be for law enforcement.. statewide team effort


Just got back from orientation. Met all my fellow recruits. Seems like we have a strong group and have already began the team effort in helping each other out. Two of the guys are already cops and we are making sure we all are on the same page and bring exactly the same stuff. We all have a list of our fellow recruits names, addresses, phone #'s, and email addresses which I think is a great idea since there is only 15 of us. The nerves were hitting me a little today but after meeting them I feel much better. Feeding off each other for support. 9 more days til the fun begins!


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

EMc,

Question for you, what was the hiring process like? How long did it take, how was the written test, polygraph, physical assesment? 

Anything other info you can provide that you think wouold be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Doom5 (Mar 4, 2005)

Are the two guys that are already cops from Connecticut? If so I did the Day 1 testing with them, one had a darker complextion and was tall, other wasn't as tall. The shorter of the two was from Newington I believe. The former gave me a hat to keep me warm in the freezing cold run which I appreciated. If these are the same guys I'm thinking of, wuld if it be possible for me you tive PM me their e-mail addresses?

I wish the letter they sent me said more than "you didn't meet our minimum qualifications" after the Sgt told me I had passed the interview but didn't score high. I just left a message with the LT. to see if I can get anymore detail on that. I just really want to know why, I gave everything my all, maybe they just didn't like the fact that I Was only 19, turning 20 less than 2 months before the academy class.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

john77";p="68314 said:


> EMc,
> 
> Question for you, what was the hiring process like? How long did it take, how was the written test, polygraph, physical assesment?
> 
> ...


Hiring process moves rather quickly. Its much more efficient than in MA. Day one is the written, PT, and psych. Then on to the oral board, then the poly, then BI, then medical.

Oral is high stress... the academy i hear is very tough, which i will be finding out on Monday. If you have any specific questions, shoot me a PM. I might not have computer acccess beyond Thursday but we'll see


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Doom5";p="68321 said:


> Are the two guys that are already cops from Connecticut? If so I did the Day 1 testing with them, one had a darker complextion and was tall, other wasn't as tall. The shorter of the two was from Newington I believe. The former gave me a hat to keep me warm in the freezing cold run which I appreciated. If these are the same guys I'm thinking of, wuld if it be possible for me you tive PM me their e-mail addresses?
> 
> I wish the letter they sent me said more than "you didn't meet our minimum qualifications" after the Sgt told me I had passed the interview but didn't score high. I just left a message with the LT. to see if I can get anymore detail on that. I just really want to know why, I gave everything my all, maybe they just didn't like the fact that I Was only 19, turning 20 less than 2 months before the academy class.


Not many police agencies will hire someone who is 19 or 20, even 21. At that age, theres just not enough life experience. There is one guy in my class from CT.

Just take some college courses or join the military... then re-apply.


----------



## Doom5 (Mar 4, 2005)

It's discrimination, plain and simple. I've never been the typical kid/guy in my thinking and maturity level. If only they had machines to probe our brains to see who we really were, it would all be so much more simple. I've had far more life experience than people older than me in some ways. How many people have had their father murdered in a terrorist attack on this country and dealt with all of that? My clean background, my morality, don't drink, never tried drugs. The whole picture needs to be looked at it.

I think my best chance is with the NYPD since it seems like they hire anyone, and then I can possibly go work for VTSP after I have some experience.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Doom5";p="68326 said:


> It's discrimination, plain and simple. I've never been the typical kid/guy in my thinking and maturity level. If only they had machines to probe our brains to see who we really were, it would all be so much more simple. I've had far more life experience than people older than me in some ways. How many people have had their father murdered in a terrorist attack on this country and dealt with all of that? My clean background, my morality, don't drink, never tried drugs. The whole picture needs to be looked at it.
> 
> I think my best chance is with the NYPD since it seems like they hire anyone, and then I can possibly go work for VTSP after I have some experience.


Sorry to hear about your father dude...

The VSP oral board is tough.. it was the most difficult police interview I have ever gone through. I'm sure the LT will get back to you and go over a couple things. Another thing is that most police agencies like to see more than a HS Diploma, such as a college level degree and/or time in the military. I just know that it is very rare to find a 20 or 21 year old cop... Just be persistent and you will eventually land a job. Good luck! Any other questions, feel free to shoot me an email or PM.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, sorry about your Dad. Terrorist attacks effect us all. But, that doesn't necessarily give you life experience. After all, your only 20. It certainly was a tragic event and I'm sure your a stonger person today because of it. If you truly have you sights on VT LE look into the VT Capital Police in Montpelier or even Montpelier PD which both often accepts applications. Also, many of the smaller VT departments contiuously hire for entry level. Like EMcNeice explained they most likely look for some type of experience. Having said that, just because you lack experience don't give up. Being a cop at 21 is a rarity but not impossible. Good Luck.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Barbrady";p="68362 said:


> Yeah, sorry about your Dad. Terrorist attacks effect us all. But, that doesn't necessarily give you life experience. After all, your only 20? It certainly was a tragic event and I'm sure your a stonger person today because of it. If you truly have you sights on VT LE look into the VT Capital Police in Montpelier or even Montpelier PD which both often accepts applications. Also, many of the smaller VT departments contiuously hire for entry level. Like EMcNeice explained they most likely look for some type of experience. Having said that, just because you lack experience don't give up. Being a cop at 21 is a rarity but not impossible. Good Luck.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Doom - It is not discrimination if the agency can prove that there are people there with more qualifications then you...plain and simple. Don't get into a pissing match with me. I know HR. The more "real world" job experience (holding a job, working with people, etc) a person has, the better the chances. 

You can be the most clean-cut squared away kid they'll ever see, but it's not good enough if you haven't finished college or military. Welcome to the real world. Sorry about your dad. But don't forget, you're not the only one in this boat.


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

Doom I know your upset but it's not discrimination. It is just the pain in the ass a hiring process for a department. I was 21 when I was hired by VSP. Just keep going to school or working or whatever you are doing. It will be a while before we are full strength. Last night it was myself and another trooper covering about 700 square miles give or take a few. Just reapply in a year or whenever you can again. It just takes time. If your thinking about NYPD I think there is a couple threads you can read before you make the jump. Just don't get down about, Sorry about your father. Good luck.


----------



## Doom5 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah, I guess I just overreacted a little bit and was upset by the generic letter saying I didn't meet their minimum qualification or whatever after the Sgt had told me I passed the interview, ableit didn't score high. He told me I was a good kid, and to get some life experience. He told me he had to try three times before being hired so I really guess it's not easy. He said they were only looking to hire 5 people from 60 applicants, so maybe that's what killed me.

But I thought I handled the oral well considering I was only 19 and it was my first one. I did make a few mistakes, and had trouble making conversation since I'm not huge of small talk and boasting I guess, but I didn't let them intimidate me. Hopefully the Lt. Iverson will get back to me and will be able to give me a clearer answer on why I was dropped.


----------

